# Hello from Lynchburg, Middle TN



## Tom T (May 27, 2016)

I have had bees on and off for 20 years. My wife is allergic to bees so I can not keep them at my house so it has presented a few challenges to get new places to put the bees when we have moved in the past. I have had bees in Texas, Idaho, NC, and now in TN. I have also visited production in CA and other places. I have learned that if you don't like the weather in TN, just wait. It will change and every season has different patterns. Tom


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Welcome to Bee Source and back to beekeeping. It's hard to stay away from bees once you've had that first hive.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Tom!


----------



## Bluto (Feb 19, 2017)

Welcome, you've got an Amish woodenware builder just across I-65 from you in Lawrenceburg. Good clubs in the area as well.


----------



## Tom T (May 27, 2016)

Bluto, I think you are talking about Albert Zook. I am planning on visiting him here pretty soon. Years ago while growing up I had cypress hives in East Texas. I liked them a lot. I also like supporting real people building real useful things locally. I used to tell my kids we were going back to Amish (I have never been Amish but I like the lifestyle looking from the outside) until my youngest took it seriously and started bawling. She is all grown up now and maybe she might like to go over there with me. We will have to keep in touch to talk about how the season is going since you are in my bee zone.


----------



## Bluto (Feb 19, 2017)

Yes indeed, Albert Zook. I am going to try to buy some equipment this winter from him if I can carve out time to get over there. It's about 5-6 hours round trip. This was my first year, bought an 8 frame loaded and a 10 frame loaded (2 mediums, 2 deeps each, 40 frames/foundation each hive) for something like $360. Got a guy who builds woodenware locally for as cheap or perhaps cheaper, but it's pine. 

Given my lack of experience, I may not be the ideal guy to confer with!:scratch:


----------



## Tom T (May 27, 2016)

I don't know if that went through, but that is his current price list. I just visited him yesterday. I told him I would try to post the price list on this forum. Amish, no electricity, and if it is a big order I would write him and get it set aside. Nice Amish family.


----------



## Bluto (Feb 19, 2017)

Yes, I have that, I think the Columbia club keeps it updated on their website. I know one club in that area does anyway. 

I need to write him and see if he will make some queen castles in medium instead of deep before I can get over there.


----------

